# Double Master Middle Tennessee



## Gawthorpe (Oct 4, 2007)

So you are tired of filling up your gas tank?
You want two chances in the same weekend to get those Master Passes?
Looking for great judges?

Our grounds and water have never been better.

Check out our Middle Tennessee Hunt Test. May 16-May19
Entry Express


----------



## TY 4 (Dec 22, 2006)

My buddy and his family along with mine are signed up for the double Master!!!. Coming from Wisconsin, I have never been to Tennessee looking foward to it.


----------



## dixiedog (Jun 18, 2007)

Double Master??? 

I'm in


----------



## BetsyBernock (Jul 29, 2004)

This club does a great job running the 3 days of tests, including a double master. If you have the ability to go, I highly recommend it.


----------



## Chris S. (Dec 15, 2004)

WOW !!!

I just looked at the numbers and 159 master dogs are entered for Friday.

Y'all keep us posted on the event.


----------



## Wild Sky (Jan 7, 2008)

I believe they had 195 master entries last year. Amazing they can get it all done. Looking forward to coming down to the event next week.


Jim Cooke


----------



## cakaiser (Jul 12, 2007)

Chris S. said:


> WOW !!!
> 
> I just looked at the numbers and 159 master dogs are entered for Friday.
> 
> Y'all keep us posted on the event.


Oh boy, Erik and David, you have my sympathy.


----------



## K G (Feb 11, 2003)

489 entries so far between the two events.....9:45pm esdt.......ya'll have FUN!!!!!!!!!

UPDATE: 558 entries between the two events combined after the closing, and a fourth split in the Sat/Sun Master.....6 Master tests will be going on AT THE SAME TIME Saturday morning....great googly boogly regards, 

kg


----------



## JamesTannery (Jul 29, 2006)

Y'all have fun, we'll be in Oklahoma!
________
Jalpa


----------



## Matt Griffiths (Feb 3, 2004)

K G said:


> 489 entries so far between the two events.....9:45pm esdt.......ya'll have FUN!!!!!!!!!
> 
> UPDATE: 558 entries between the two events combined after the closing, and a fourth split in the Sat/Sun Master.....6 Master tests will be going on AT THE SAME TIME Saturday morning....great googly boogly regards,
> 
> kg


Not to nit pick you Keith, but the Friday master will need to split again also ( 3 day masters split at multiples of 90) so that would be 7 master running Saturday, same as last year, piece of Cake.


----------



## cakaiser (Jul 12, 2007)

Matt,
You guys are unbelievable, I stand in awe!


----------



## Matt Griffiths (Feb 3, 2004)

Not me this year, Dave and Erik are the very capable ring leaders this year. But I'll sure lend a hand where needed.


----------



## K G (Feb 11, 2003)

Matt Griffiths said:


> Not to nit pick you Keith, but the Friday master will need to split again also ( 3 day masters split at multiples of 90) so that would be 7 master running Saturday, same as last year, piece of Cake.


I hope your "piece of cake" goes down easier this year than it did last!

;-)!

kg


----------



## Gawthorpe (Oct 4, 2007)

This Piece of Cake is gonna be easy to get down. Especially when I know we will have a tremendous number of volunteers to help break it down into small pieces.

I am certain that our last few competitors that are forcing another split will come with plenty of help for the extra stake;-)

Now my favorite it cake is a vanilla with chocolate frosting. Speaking about dessert I think we could have some ice cream on a couple of days

And yes last year's double master event went very smoothly.


----------



## K G (Feb 11, 2003)

Outstanding! Have fun!

kg


----------



## Matt Griffiths (Feb 3, 2004)

Ya Erik, I thought the cake tasted damm good last year, particularly the bottled stuff from St. Louis


----------



## BamaK9 (Sep 29, 2004)

I thought the event last year went smooth as silk, one stake ran over but everyone finished on sunday by the dinner bell 

Eric, if you need any help, I will do whatever you need big guy

Chuck


----------



## Margo Ellis (Jan 19, 2003)

Funny how a weekend club can do this but the Master National can't.... go figure. :-D


----------



## Dave Kress (Dec 20, 2004)

Thank you everyone for the words of support for the MTARC group. Many of you are well aware theat MTARC generally has entries at this level with maybe 2 years ago peaking at 635. 
We are forunate to have the grounds and the bird boy help that has been consistent over the years. We use a Marine ROTC group and some of these kids will mark thier 16th event with MTARC HT and FT's. People come from the other clubs and all pitch-in and help and yes several of the pro's bring clients and they do all the work at a particular stake. Several members of the Music City HRC club will be present and they will contribute with help also

We will be still standing at the end of the weekend and yes we will have more than one huddle to overcome. Let's not lose sight that we are all there because of the dogs and our love of training and striving to meet the standards.

People do sacrifice for the club, Sheri has a son graduating from HS on Saturday and they have family coming for that, several of the club members have given up a FT weekend to host/work the event and they are appreciated and then there will be the grunts that do everything and never complain. It takes a village to make this work.

Sheri will be the HT sec. for Friday and Sunday, Marty will fill in on Sat, Erik will have the junior and senior stakes and I will have the master stakes.

As President of the Master National Club and VP of the MTARC club I take some offense at swipes taken of the MN group. There is a vast difference between the MTARC and the MN Club. The MN Club has 145 member clubs and a BoD of 11. This BoD volunteer with the thought of improving the HT retriever world. We can never split the MN by 7 flights, nor have the continuity of the help and there is a different host club for each year with all new volunteers and grounds. Change takes place by a vote of 145 delegates. With that said I have yet to contact a MN Club member or delegate that did not offer help and support.

Train your teams and show up for a good time with fair tests next weekend.
Dave Kress


----------



## badbullgator (Dec 20, 2004)

Margo Ellis said:


> Funny how a weekend club can do this but the Master National can't.... go figure. :-D


Thats what I was thinking....and the HRC gets it done at the Grand as well.


----------



## Troy Williams (Sep 7, 2003)

Gawthorpe said:


> This Piece of Cake is gonna be easy to get down. Especially when I know we will have a tremendous number of volunteers to help break it down into small pieces.
> 
> And yes last year's double master event went very smoothly.


Yes I agree...You guys did a great job last year with it.....Sorry to miss it this year; I always enjoy Mid Tn events.

Troy


----------



## K G (Feb 11, 2003)

I could be wrong, Dave, but I think Margo's swipe was at the AKC....why not LET the MN split however many times they need to if they'll let weekend events split however many times THEY need to based on AKC limits.

If entry limit splits are mandated for weekend events, why aren't they allowed for the Master National? That sort of thing.....straighten me out if I'm wrong, Margo....

kg


----------



## Dave Kress (Dec 20, 2004)

KG
Right on- Of course I am defensive of the MN- many dish out thoughts- some are right on and the MN is not a perfect organization. Before the fingers hit the keyboard I should have thought about different ways of viewing the issue. 

Thoughts are with you and the bunch at Chattanooga next weekend.
dk


----------



## Dave Kress (Dec 20, 2004)

The MTARC double master, double junior and single senior will start this Friday. Maybe the weather will cooperate as we need our planning and execution to be spot on with 558 entries. Not our largest field but nearing the mark. 

There will be 7 master stakes, 3 on Friday and 4 on Saturday, the senior could carry over into Saturday and there will be a junior test on Saturday and Sunday. 

So contestants bring your guns (sounds like a drawdown) as we may need some help with the flyers, be patient with the marshals, offer to pitch in and help with set-ups and mechanics, follow the directions and it should all be a blast.

There will be a tailgate on Saturday evening (donations required) and likely a raffle. Molly Slatchtler will be there taking photos(Molly did the photos for the MN event in Virginia for 2007) and there should be several vendors present. Also there will be a lunch wagon on site so you will not need to go far to satisfy the human cravings

The MTARC Club members work very hard to make this a successful and fun venture for all and I would like to thank each of you in advance for all your work.
dave Kress


----------



## Margo Ellis (Jan 19, 2003)

K G said:


> I could be wrong, Dave, but I think Margo's swipe was at the AKC....why not LET the MN split however many times they need to if they'll let weekend events split however many times THEY need to based on AKC limits.
> 
> If entry limit splits are mandated for weekend events, why aren't they allowed for the Master National? That sort of thing.....straighten me out if I'm wrong, Margo....
> 
> kg


Keith
You hit my point right on the head.


----------



## BamaK9 (Sep 29, 2004)

Congratulations and thank you to MTARC on another massive event that came and went as smooth as silk. Eric Gawthorpe, Dave Kress and Sheri and the rest of the club members were masters of organization and the event reflected their hard work and dedication.

My newfound friends, the "ticks" I brought home with me are being well groomed and cared for and send their thanks as well.


----------



## Dave Kress (Dec 20, 2004)

Happy to report the MTARC is still with us! With 558 entries there were some doubters about could the club do this.

So as Sam Clements said or something close to what he said "Reports of my demise are premature and greatly misleading" 

With 9 stakes going on Saturday there were several folks that had fulfilled opportunities to help out. Many thanks to the judges for nice tests, the guys and gals that stepped up to judge when we needed to split, the many club members and volunteers that made this event run smoothly. The marshsls and flyer gunners for keeping it going and then there is that junior Marine ROTC group that was once again did just spendid. Thireteen of those kids threw birds for thier 16th event. 

The tailgate was a highlite with stories, ribbons and a raffle that just cannot be beat.

I am also happy to report that I was the last to leave the grounds just behing Sheri and Erik as we left together at 5:33 PM

If you missed out this year plan to attend the MTARC Spring event in 2009.

Dave Kress


----------



## Trykon (Oct 22, 2007)

MTARC club did an amazing job this past weekend. Had a great time on some great grounds. Came home with 2 master passes to make Max 4 out of 5 in master for the spring. Look forward to seeing you all in the fall!


----------



## JParsley (Jan 19, 2005)

Joy and I really enjoyed ourselves this weekend as well. Thanks to Steve Faith for getting Cowboy to go 1 for 2 in the masters. Cowboy was just to hard headed on the water blind.

This was our first time for really helping out and I had as much fun this weekend as I have ever had.


----------



## Cindy Read (Nov 13, 2004)

OK folks here is the scoop. Because of the word "NATIONAL" connecter to Master, in the eyes of AKC there should only be ONE flight. The Open and Amat. National only have one flight and that is how they want it done. 

I tried, all the years I was a board member, to try to explain that unless the member club delegates want changes to the Constitution and By-Laws made things won't change. AKC has it set as to how they would like the Master National to be run, the member clubs had a different idea. The board is stuck in the middle. They are governed by the member clubs yet run under the rules of the AKC. 

Don't compare the MN to the Grand, two totally different orgaization in how events are run. 

Just maybe the answer is to take the work NATIONAL out and everyone just might be happier and able to work towards a common goal.

Cindy R.


----------

